# For those of you who missed the show in NY



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2012)

We shot some video 

[video=youtube;Hr6M9gsstFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr6M9gsstFw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

You'll be seeing a few new things up on our website too shortly.

If you see something in the video not on our website, let me know because we can probably order something like that for you.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-hide.html

-Jon


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the dragon engraved deba. So many nice knives.


----------



## geezr (Mar 8, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Love the dragon engraved deba. So many nice knives.



lus1: Thanks for the video Jon :doublethumbsup:


----------



## maxim (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool... Nice video Jon !!


----------



## schanop (Mar 8, 2012)

Love my gesshin hide kensaki yanagi, so agile. But that plain hide one has a blond horn :curse:

Great knives, people.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 8, 2012)

Did you polish all the knives beforehand Jon or are they all that shiny looking normally? Great video I must say


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 8, 2012)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing.:thankyou:


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 8, 2012)

So, I got to see all of these up close and hold a few in my hand and it took everything I had not to walk away with one. Or two. The lacquer ware is simply exquisite in person. So rich and perfectly smooth. The dragon engravings are just ridiculous. The fugubiki was soooo very light and nimble, so nice. Honyaki gyuto, again just ridiculous. The craftsmanship is really beyond compare. Really something special. All of the Gesshin Hide line too, it's just perfect. I could've just stayed there all day but I had to go meet with some vendors. Really I can't describe how cool everything Jon had was. And he didn't even break out the stones and sharpening gear yet!!

Jon, I'm definitely getting a deba in a few weeks so it was pretty cool to get to pick them up and look at your wares in person. Thanks for yours and Sara's hospitality as well. I'm only disappointed that the video doesn't show the toe shoes that you had on!! That was the best part!


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Mar 8, 2012)

It was a pleasant suprise seeing you there, I had no idea--I didnt even know I was going until the last minute. It was great meeting you man, you're too nice--and awesome knives!


----------



## crizq0 (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool video! 
Now get back to work and start shipping some knives. Waiting to get my hands on the gesshin petty.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 8, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> So, I got to see all of these up close and hold a few in my hand and it took everything I had not to walk away with one. Or two. The lacquer ware is simply exquisite in person. So rich and perfectly smooth. The dragon engravings are just ridiculous. The fugubiki was soooo very light and nimble, so nice. Honyaki gyuto, again just ridiculous. The craftsmanship is really beyond compare. Really something special. All of the Gesshin Hide line too, it's just perfect. I could've just stayed there all day but I had to go meet with some vendors. Really I can't describe how cool everything Jon had was. And he didn't even break out the stones and sharpening gear yet!!
> 
> Jon, I'm definitely getting a deba in a few weeks so it was pretty cool to get to pick them up and look at your wares in person. Thanks for yours and Sara's hospitality as well. I'm only disappointed that the video doesn't show the toe shoes that you had on!! That was the best part!



I missed you, went on the second day and met anxious cowboy and saw the beautiful sara and Jon of course. very gracious.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2012)

crizq0 said:


> Cool video!
> Now get back to work and start shipping some knives. Waiting to get my hands on the gesshin petty.



Getting shipments out right now... its a madhouse here


----------



## ecchef (Mar 8, 2012)

Crap...this is the first year I wasn't physically able to attend in two decades.


----------



## mpukas (Mar 8, 2012)

Great video Jon! I take it Hide-san and Shin-san brought (some of) those knives from Japan? 

I only know of Shiraki-san through Jon's Hide line and Murray Carter's videos of his Japan tours. Murray claims Shiraki-san is the best bladesmith in Japan. I think that alone say quite a bit. I would love to get my hands on that honyaki Blue #1 by Shiraki-san - that knife is the subject of my wander lust over in the honyaki thread...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow! That is a blinding amount of mirror-finished steel!


They all look so fantastic. I'd be proud to cut anything with those, they look like a joy to use.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 8, 2012)

mpukas said:


> Great video Jon! I take it Hide-san and Shin-san brought (some of) those knives from Japan?
> 
> I only know of Shiraki-san through Jon's Hide line and Murray Carter's videos of his Japan tours. Murray claims Shiraki-san is the best bladesmith in Japan. I think that alone say quite a bit. I would love to get my hands on that honyaki Blue #1 by Shiraki-san - that knife is the subject of my wander lust over in the honyaki thread...



yeah... some stuff was brought in specifically for the show


----------



## mpukas (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm calling out Salty - bro you should throw down for that Shiraki-san honyaki and make some vids of that beast!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the video Jon.

Some ridiculous specimens on display there.

Did you eat anywhere memorable? Make it to a few museums?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2012)

yeah... i'll talk more about that when i finish getting out shipments, answer the 100+ e-mails i have waiting, and the 25+ voicemails i have to return


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

JBroida said:


> yeah... i'll talk more about that when i finish getting out shipments, answer the 100+ e-mails i have waiting, and the 25+ voicemails i have to return



Probably a pretty good idea to get to those first. Nice to be busy.

I may call you tomorrow myself. Got my mother a Boardsmith for her new kitchen and figure I should probably replace her miniature Cuisinart (yes, you read that correctly) santoku while I'm at it.


----------



## eto (Mar 9, 2012)

Loved your booth Jon & Sara, your collection is very nice. Beside all the other vendors there, your booth was the only one I had to go back for a second visit. The sharpeners you had there was cool too. Learned another trick or two from them.

Good luck, and when Im in cali I will be sure to stop in for some beers.

Jason.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 9, 2012)

Great video and beautiful knives.


----------

